# Replacement for baked beans?



## belugalad (Jul 23, 2019)

I'm going to have a couple of sausages,bacon a poached egg tonight and I do miss baked beans has anyone found something that they can add to this type of meal so it's a little less dry,I used to have half a tin of baked beans and that moistness and soft texture was so comforting,they held a meal together in many respects and me emotionally


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 23, 2019)

Have you tried baked beans since you were diagnosed?
You may find that as beans etc are digested at a different rate you may be able to tolerate them, I haven't yet tried them as I have the added complication of will I require less insulin due to that fact etc lol
xx


----------



## belugalad (Jul 23, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> Have you tried baked beans since you were diagnosed?
> You may find that as beans etc are digested at a different rate you may be able to tolerate them, I haven't yet tried them as I have the added complication of will I require less insulin due to that fact etc lol
> xx


Hi I haven't tried them since diagnosis,I feed my mum as I'm her carer and I put the beans to my mouth to test to see that they aren't too hot  and they seem a lot sweeter now


----------



## Ljc (Jul 23, 2019)

You could try a small portion say one or two dessert spoons of baked beans and test to see the effect it has on your BG. , perhaps add a three hour test if you’re BG is fine at the two hour test.


----------



## belugalad (Jul 23, 2019)

I ended up having 2 sausages,3 rashers of bacon,a good pile of mushrooms fried in oil and butter and 2 plum tomatoes that were from a tin from Aldi that were 6g carbs per half can,I did mean to check my BG but forgot about it as I was so excited about having a nice meal haha,I'm going to have the same tomorrow to use up what I have left and will record my BG before and after,so not a bad day aside from cutting through the hedge trimmer cable,a little blue spark but I'm still alive


----------



## Ljc (Jul 23, 2019)

belugalad said:


> I ended up having 2 sausages,3 rashers of bacon,a good pile of mushrooms fried in oil and butter and 2 plum tomatoes that were from a tin from Aldi that were 6g carbs per half can,I did mean to check my BG but forgot about it as I was so excited about having a nice meal haha,I'm going to have the same tomorrow to use up what I have left and will record my BG before and after,so not a bad day aside from cutting through the hedge trimmer cable,a little blue spark but I'm still alive


Drool.  you’re repeating it tomorrow , nice. 
I do my mushrooms that way too , have you tried a dash or two of Lea and Perrins with them, yummmy. 

I’ve also cut a cable or two when mowing or hedge cutting .


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 23, 2019)

How about sautéing chunky chopped onions, courgettes and  aubergine with the mushrooms in olive oil.... include some peppers if you like, They all absorb the oil nicely and make a moist gooey consistency. Add the tinned tomatoes as well and some herbs if you like for a ratatouille or just enjoy them without. I used to be afraid of aubergine because I wasn't sure how to cook it but you just slice it into 1cm thick slices quarter the slices or leave whole and fry in oil or fat just like mushrooms and courgettes. Years ago, recipes used to instruct you to slice them and scatter salt on them and press them, but modern varieties you just chop up and fry. I have them in omelettes as well as sautéed with other Mediterranean veg as described above and a scattering of grated cheese on top never goes wrong after they are cooked.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jul 23, 2019)

How about peppers. You can get jars of roasted peppers in supermarkets (Aldi etc tend to be cheaper) which are quick and easy if you can’t be bothered to roast your own for breakfast.


----------



## belugalad (Jul 23, 2019)

Thebearcametoo said:


> How about peppers. You can get jars of roasted peppers in supermarkets (Aldi etc tend to be cheaper) which are quick and easy if you can’t be bothered to roast your own for breakfast.


I will have a look for those next time I go to Aldi


----------



## belugalad (Jul 23, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> How about sautéing chunky chopped onions, courgettes and  aubergine with the mushrooms in olive oil.... include some peppers if you like, They all absorb the oil nicely and make a moist gooey consistency. Add the tinned tomatoes as well and some herbs if you like for a ratatouille or just enjoy them without. I used to be afraid of aubergine because I wasn't sure how to cook it but you just slice it into 1cm thick slices quarter the slices or leave whole and fry in oil or fat just like mushrooms and courgettes. Years ago, recipes used to instruct you to slice them and scatter salt on them and press them, but modern varieties you just chop up and fry. I have them in omelettes as well as sautéed with other Mediterranean veg as described above and a scattering of grated cheese on top never goes wrong after they are cooked.



I must try aubergine I have only come across it in a Moussaka before,It would be interesting to see what thats just fried by itself


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 24, 2019)

It is ok on it's own but is best mixed with other veg like courgette and pepper and tomato and mushrooms. Maybe a little bland but low carb, adds fibre and bulk. It needs a good oil like extra virgin or fat like lamb fat to absorb to gain flavour and become a gooey goodness.


----------



## belugalad (Jul 24, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> It is ok on it's own but is best mixed with other veg like courgette and pepper and tomato and mushrooms. Maybe a little bland but low carb, adds fibre and bulk. It needs a good oil like extra virgin or fat like lamb fat to absorb to gain flavour and become a gooey goodness.


I shall try it,I have enjoyed trying new things,thanks for the advice


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 24, 2019)

It is good to try new things and acquire new tastes especially when there are favourite things that your body can no longer tolerate. Can't believe I just bought another wedge of Gorgonzola cheese! I used to really dislike blue cheese but now that I no longer eat sweets, cheese is my go to when I get the munchies and I have developed a real love for it in almost all it's forms including blue..... still working on Goat's cheese though. I was brought up on goat's milk to help my eczema and I hated it and always loved cows milk..... especially unpasteurised Jersey milk. It is the strong aftertaste with goat products that really put me off but if I eat enough of it and keep an open mind, I will probably come to like it eventually, but so many other lovely cheeses to get through first. That Crunchy mature Somerset Cheddar from Lidl is really yum!


----------



## belugalad (Jul 24, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> It is good to try new things and acquire new tastes especially when there are favourite things that your body can no longer tolerate. Can't believe I just bought another wedge of Gorgonzola cheese! I used to really dislike blue cheese but now that I no longer eat sweets, cheese is my go to when I get the munchies and I have developed a real love for it in almost all it's forms including blue..... still working on Goat's cheese though. I was brought up on goat's milk to help my eczema and I hated it and always loved cows milk..... especially unpasteurised Jersey milk. It is the strong aftertaste with goat products that really put me off but if I eat enough of it and keep an open mind, I will probably come to like it eventually, but so many other lovely cheeses to get through first. That Crunchy mature Somerset Cheddar from Lidl is really yum!


I love cheese and yes there is so much variety if I wasn't careful I could put alll the lost weight back on easily eating cheese,I was in Lidl yesterday getting my Milbona Yoghurt and looked at the cheese but wasn't sure what to get,so I will pop there this evening and get the crunchy mature cheddar on your recommendation,thanks


----------



## chaoticcar (Jul 25, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> It is good to try new things and acquire new tastes especially when there are favourite things that your body can no longer tolerate. Can't believe I just bought another wedge of Gorgonzola cheese! I used to really dislike blue cheese but now that I no longer eat sweets, cheese is my go to when I get the munchies and I have developed a real love for it in almost all it's forms including blue..... still working on Goat's cheese though. I was brought up on goat's milk to help my eczema and I hated it and always loved cows milk..... especially unpasteurised Jersey milk. It is the strong aftertaste with goat products that really put me off but if I eat enough of it and keep an open mind, I will probably come to like it eventually, but so many other lovely cheeses to get through first. That Crunchy mature Somerset Cheddar from Lidl is really yum!


Gorgonzola or stilton with walnuts is one of my favourite s 
 Carol


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 25, 2019)

Not tried it with nuts, ie eating both together rather than having both as snacks at different times, but will certainly give it a go.


----------



## belugalad (Jul 30, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> It is good to try new things and acquire new tastes especially when there are favourite things that your body can no longer tolerate. Can't believe I just bought another wedge of Gorgonzola cheese! I used to really dislike blue cheese but now that I no longer eat sweets, cheese is my go to when I get the munchies and I have developed a real love for it in almost all it's forms including blue..... still working on Goat's cheese though. I was brought up on goat's milk to help my eczema and I hated it and always loved cows milk..... especially unpasteurised Jersey milk. It is the strong aftertaste with goat products that really put me off but if I eat enough of it and keep an open mind, I will probably come to like it eventually, but so many other lovely cheeses to get through first. That Crunchy mature Somerset Cheddar from Lidl is really yum!



I got the Somerset Lidl cheese that you recommended and I love it


----------



## Jodee (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm having Heinz no added sugar baked beans today   1 tin does 3 meals for me that is about 13g carbs per meal.


----------



## belugalad (Jul 30, 2019)

Jodee said:


> I'm having Heinz no added sugar baked beans today   1 tin does 3 meals for me that is about 13g carbs per meal.


Have you tested yourself after beans before,I have loved baked beans since I was a little boy,I had many a meal that took me ages to make and often a simple meal of beans on toast with a poached egg on top beat it hands down,I haven't had beans since diagnosis,I suppose I should try some and do a BG test,it's a shame that toast marries itself to the beans so well,I have Burgen in the freezer I think I will try  1/3 of a tin of beans and one slice for tomorrows dinner with a poached egg and see what the result is


----------



## welshy1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Jodee
I am going to get some beans now. I have been wondering whether I can give him beans, thanks for sharing.  Also need to get Burgen bread, that seems to be very popular, reading everyones threads.


----------



## belugalad (Jul 30, 2019)

welshy1 said:


> Jodee
> I am going to get some beans now. I have been wondering whether I can give him beans, thanks for sharing.  Also need to get Burgen bread, that seems to be very popular, reading everyones threads.


I think the Burgen tastes nice you do get some lower carb loaves but to be honest a lot of those other breads it's a tiny sized slice so you would expect them to be lower anyway,but Burgen is a good regular size


----------



## grovesy (Jul 31, 2019)

Burgen did come in 2 sizes a small and larger slice but my Sainsbury's has not had the smaller one for a while.


----------



## zuludog (Jul 31, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> How about sautéing chunky chopped onions, courgettes and  aubergine with the mushrooms in olive oil.... include some peppers if you like, They all absorb the oil nicely and make a moist gooey consistency. Add the tinned tomatoes as well and some herbs if you like for a ratatouille or just enjoy them without. I used to be afraid of aubergine because I wasn't sure how to cook it but you just slice it into 1cm thick slices quarter the slices or leave whole and fry in oil or fat just like mushrooms and courgettes. Years ago, recipes used to instruct you to slice them and scatter salt on them and press them, but modern varieties you just chop up and fry. I have them in omelettes as well as sautéed with other Mediterranean veg as described above and a scattering of grated cheese on top never goes wrong after they are cooked.



I live on my own, and the problem with buying any veg is that if you buy reasonable quantities, even though that quantity might be fairly small, you still end up having the same meals & food for the next three weeks, or so it seems; that is if they don't dry up or go mouldy before you can eat them all
The alternative is to buy one carrot, two tomatoes, and so on, which is a bit pathetic

So I often eat frozen veg
Most supermarkets have frozen ratatouille or Mediterranean veg mix, and that's very handy


----------



## Docb (Jul 31, 2019)

Good point zuludog.  

Buying one or two items is not pathetic! Its very a very sensible way of avoiding food waste.  Problem is finding somewhere that does not sell "fresh" things in big prepackaged quantities and then buying frozen is sensible.  

The alternative, and not available to all, is to grow your own.  Just picked a courgette, some runner beans and pulled some carrots for my tea tonight delighting in the knowledge that of what I left, nothing is spoiling.


----------



## zuludog (Jul 31, 2019)

I live in a flat, but sometimes I do sprouted seeds

Only very recently I've tried freezing any surplus veg - trim & prepare them; blanch in boiling water for a couple of minutes; cool them; store in the freezer in bags
But I've yet to see what they're like when I've thawed & cooked them


----------



## grovesy (Jul 31, 2019)

I find even growing your own you can have too many at once,


----------



## Jodee (Aug 1, 2019)

welshy1 said:


> Jodee
> I am going to get some beans now. I have been wondering whether I can give him beans, thanks for sharing.  Also need to get Burgen bread, that seems to be very popular, reading everyones threads.



Yes good idea to test before and then 2 hours after, to get an idea how his body responds.


@belugalad   yes I seem ok on 1 3rd of a tin at a time 5.3 before 7.8 after 2 hours.


----------



## Granny72 (Aug 3, 2019)

Picked up quite a few tips from this thread, thank you.  I am knew to all this and not really getting my head around it all. 
I too loved baked beans and had them daily. Have missed them but will try a few now. 
About the cheese....... I never have much of that although I love it due to needing to lose weight. 
How can we eat all that lovely cheese and not put weight on?  
I have never had  a sugar crave (cake, sweets etc) but since starting this new way of eating, I am craving a slice of cake 
quite a few times a day?  I have none so don't have any, but really need it.  Is this the metformin causing this?


----------



## belugalad (Aug 3, 2019)

Granny72 said:


> Picked up quite a few tips from this thread, thank you.  I am knew to all this and not really getting my head around it all.
> I too loved baked beans and had them daily. Have missed them but will try a few now.
> About the cheese....... I never have much of that although I love it due to needing to lose weight.
> How can we eat all that lovely cheese and not put weight on?
> ...


I'm losing weight and do have cheese,I don't go mad with it though a few slices with a salad and look forward to it as a treat,I grate some in to my scrambled eggs too,I'm not sure about the sugar cravings but I think that can occur when you adapt to a low carb diet as those high carb foods that you were previously eating were breaking down in to glucose and so I think your body may have those cravings whlie your body adjusts itself to your new regime


----------



## welshy1 (Aug 4, 2019)

belugalad said:


> I'm losing weight and do have cheese,I don't go mad with it though a few slices with a salad and look forward to it as a treat,I grate some in to my scrambled eggs too,I'm not sure about the sugar cravings but I think that can occur when you adapt to a low carb diet as those high carb foods that you were previously eating were breaking down in to glucose and so I think your body may have those cravings whlie your body adjusts itself to your new regime


So is bacon ok to eat.


----------



## zuludog (Aug 5, 2019)

GRANNY 72, WELSHY 1, and anyone else - Search YouTube for freezing vegetables. There are several videos


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 5, 2019)

Yes, in moderation, bacon is OK. Obviously if you have a family history of heart disease then the fat and salt is not ideal but otherwise it should be fine to incorporate into your/his weekly diet, but not every day. Same with sausages, but get good quality high meat content ones as the cheaper ones have quite a lot of rusk added which is carbohydrate and don't make a butty with them obviously. A full English breakfast is one of the indulgences diabetics can get away with as long as you omit any bread, toast or hash browns or perhaps a single slice of low carb bread, depending upon how high your BG levels are to start with.


----------



## welshy1 (Aug 5, 2019)

Thanks Rebrascoa.
We both have family  history of heart disease. Both our parents. I buy chicken sausages, because  they are the lowest of carbs I can find.


----------



## welshy1 (Aug 5, 2019)

OOps spelt your name wrong.


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 5, 2019)

welshy1 said:


> Thanks Rebrascoa.
> We both have family  history of heart disease. Both our parents. I buy chicken sausages, because  they are the lowest of carbs I can find.


That does make things a little more difficult.
Are you sure you are reading carbs and not calories or fat? Chicken products tend to be more highly processed and have more additives in them because it is a cheaper meat. I got very confused about what I was reading on labels at one stage because I had been given conflicting advice from different sources about what I needed to be avoiding and I was buying things thinking they were good and then when I got home and did more reading, I found they were not good choices. I am not familiar with chicken sausages to be sure that they are not a good choice but important to check the nutritional info on the back and the ingredients list.
High quality pork sausages are usually about 95% meat. Even the expensive lean turkey breast sausages are only 80% meat and 9% carbs from the quick research I have done.


----------



## welshy1 (Aug 5, 2019)

I don't think I have any in freezer at moment. But I will definitely check on them, I will look on supermarket website  to see what is says, I will get back to you. Thanks.


----------



## welshy1 (Aug 5, 2019)

Just checked. 100g grilled = 14g carb
2 sausages grilled 13g carbs. Ingredients 52% chicken.
I would not know whether that is good or not. What do you think.


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 5, 2019)

Well lets say that a good 95% pork sausage will have less than 5g of carbs per 100g sausage, so less than half the carbs in your chicken sausages. At 52% chicken, those are pretty poor quality sausages. I dread to think what other ingredients are added to them to make up that other 48% but quite a bit will be wheat products.


----------



## welshy1 (Aug 5, 2019)

That is a good name as well, Richmond. I think I will be looking for a better alternative  in the future I think.


----------



## rebrascora (Aug 5, 2019)

Richmond are a well known brand but I would not say they produce high quality sausages.


----------



## welshy1 (Aug 5, 2019)

Think I won't be buying those anymore. Must find a good alternative.


----------

